# Teclado multimedia de PC, con control analógico de volumen



## ladr00n (Ago 18, 2013)

Hola amigos, les comento que tengo una estación de radio FM, la cual cuenta con una consola mezcladora de audio, que cumple con la función de tomar audio de microfonos, y musica proveniente de una PC realizar la mezcla y enviarla al procesador de audio para su emisión al AIRE. Lo que me interesaria es controlar el volumen mediante el teclado de la PC ya que este tiene la posibilidad de controlar el volumen general de audio dentro la PC, pero este control se realiza mediante pulsadores lo cual es poco practico lo mas conveniente seria utilizar un potenciometro deslizable. Y ese es el problema. ¿Se puede realizar algún tipo de adaptador que en lugar de usar pulsadores (provistos en el teclado multimedia de la PC) utilice un potenciometro deslizable?. La idea es un poco loca pero cobra sentido cuando por el uso el potenciometro provisto por la consola mezcladora se desgasta y es muy dificil reemplazarlo por diferentes razones.
No eh encontrado un tema similar al que propongo, pero si existe por favor me lo hacen saber.
cordiales saludos, gracias por leer y mil gracias por responder ...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2013)

Si se puede, que sea sencillo es otra cosa.
Sobre el teclado podrías poner un potenciometro, un operacional como derivador y de ahí un generador de pulsos en función de esa señal, bueno dos; uno que suba y otro que baje.
También lo puedes hacer con un arduino; los arduino leonardo, due y micro pueden emular teclados; lees una entrada analógica y que generen pulsos en función de eso.
Y por último buscar a ver si hay un teclado con potenciometro.

El sistema tendrá una pega; si mueves el potenciometro y luego ajustas el volumen de otro modo el potenciometro se quedará "descalibrado" y no concordará con el volumen real.

Otra opción sería usar un encoder y usar los pulsos que genera para ir "pulsando" v+ y v-, la ventaja es que el encoder no tiene topes y no pasa lo que acabo de decir.


----------



## albertoxx (Ago 19, 2013)

Si sabes programar en windows y en pic puedes usar un 18F2550 para leer el dato analogico del potenciometro y luego tirar ese valor por USB y capturarlo en la pc y luego usar las funciones de windows para subir y bajar volumen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2013)

Existen los teclados con control de volumen por potenciómetro . . .


----------



## ladr00n (Ago 26, 2013)

Dosmetros disculpa la ignorancia esos teclados tienen el control de volumen con potenciometros deslizables? 
analizare si es que puedo embarcarme en el proyecto de usar un PIC
Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2013)

Nunca he visto con potenciometros, todos los que he visto eran con botones.
Compra una mesa de mezclas usb:


----------



## ladr00n (Ago 28, 2013)

Scooter, la necesidad del dispositivo que planteo, viene porque la utilización del potenciometro deslizable es demasiada alta y se produce un desgaste en el corto plazo. si compro la meza de mezcla vos pensas que estropeado el potenciometro sera fácil reemplazarlo??
Muchas gracias por responder


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2013)

Ni idea, sinceramente


----------

